# From_The_NEK Pictures Thread



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2015)

Creating a thread to post up random pictures that may not be skiing related. Sometimes I'll ask opinions about pictures people prefer.

Note: If anyone is interested in buying a print (unframed or framed) please let me know. I can modify the prices a bit and give a discount to AZ members.

I have Photos for sale here: http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/tim-kirchoff.html?tab=artwork

And *a lot* more to look at here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/77159597@N07/


Let's get it started...

Which one of these do you prefer?



Winding Road to the Sky by Tim_NEK, on Flickr

or



Winding Country Road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 3, 2015)

It's a close call but I like the first one more. Don't ask me why


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2015)

I prefer the composition of the first one.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you psychoanalyzing us? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are you psychoanalyzing us?



Ha, no 
Sometimes I take pictures of a subject from slightly different perspectives and I like both of them. Sometimes it is hard to figure out which one is preferable. In the case above, the fact that I was really trying to get the barn at the top of the hill to work, is probably clouding my judgement as to which picture is better.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the more distant version - #2


----------



## freeski (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the second. Love any barn picture. I was once told "you take the same picture more than once". I said that's not possible. I love you're work. You've got a great eye. 
Northern VT is a very beautiful area.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 3, 2015)

Agree about the barn.  I like the first one.  I'd like it more so if you were able to capture the barn.  

This reminds me a bit of the corner of Sutton my father used to live in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Agree about the barn.  I like the first one.  I'd like it more so if you were able to capture the barn.
> 
> This reminds me a bit of the corner of Sutton my father used to live in.



Getting a better view of the barn really isn't possible from that side. Here it is from the other side of the hill:



BarnRoadBW by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2015)

freeski said:


> I like the second. Love any barn picture. I was once told "you take the same picture more than once". I said that's not possible. I love you're work. You've got a great eye.
> Northern VT is a very beautiful area.



Thanks 
It is amazing how much a location can change as you move around and as the light changes (clouds, sun angle, etc). Don't even get me started on seasonal changes! 
It pays to revisit locations.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 3, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Getting a better view of the barn really isn't possible from that side. Here it is from the other side of the hill:
> 
> 
> 
> BarnRoadBW by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Another good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the first one, where the road goes up a bit, seems to level off then climb away to the sky.  The better angle of the barn is pretty sweet. I'am viewing from my phone though...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2015)

I like #2 due to the barn.  It takes something scenic and adds more of a story to it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I prefer the composition of the first one.



Same here.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 5, 2015)

I dig the first one. Something about the framing of the road with the trees...nicely done!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 5, 2015)

NEK - if you are the kind of guy who makes turns with random people from the internet, I plan to be at burque on Saturday.  I'd be happy to take a run or 2 if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 5, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> NEK - if you are the kind of guy who makes turns with random people from the internet, I plan to be at burque on Saturday.  I'd be happy to take a run or 2 if you're interested.



I'm not sure if I'll have time on Saturday. Planning on taking the kids to the Ice Castle in Lincoln.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> NEK - if you are the kind of guy who makes turns with random people from the internet, I plan to be at burque on Saturday.  I'd be happy to take a run or 2 if you're interested.





from_the_NEK said:


> I'm not sure if I'll have time on Saturday. Planning on taking the kids to the Ice Castle in Lincoln.



Find a time to hook up with ftNEK if you can. He's great guide!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 5, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Find a time to hook up with ftNEK if you can. He's great guide!



I'd like to, but this will probably be my one trip up this year.   I'll be up with my wife and 7 year old. 

My wife wants to do the ice castle thing too, but I'm not missing out on the amazing conditions out there!  She can go without me if she wants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 9, 2015)

From the Ice Castle in Lincoln, NH



IceCeiling3 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

First one also for the road love the longer lens compressing the distance


----------



## Abubob (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the three shown have a certain lack of balance so I prefer this one.

https://flic.kr/p/qMUmgq

I like the way the roads flows toward the house and the way the house and barn repeat the mountain behind it. Nothing incomplete or falling off the edge.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 11, 2015)

Went back to that spot with the barn...


Waterford View Wide by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice stuff from_the_NEK.  Fwiw..both are nice but the second image.."Road" gets my vote.  Nothing like New England's seasons..!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 17, 2015)

From yesterday:



Red White and Blue by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Red White and Blue House by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 12, 2015)

Mud Season and Maple Syrup time:


Mud Season 6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sugarhouse_HighMoon2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow, that SugarHouse pic is magical...that's some impressive stuff right there!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Really, REALLY nice stuff!! Love that sugar shack pic especially.

Your pics of Cannon from afar usually have that big open snowfield (or lake?) in between.  I can see that spot from Cannon when looking north towards W Gap.  I'm curious what that is.  Lake? Logging? Farm?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice work. It's a close question on almost all, so these are my preferences:

Post #1: bottom pic (Winding Country Road), which has a more open feel, and emulates the sort of "flatness" seen in early American primitive paintings.
Post #25: top pic (Red White & Blue)
Post #26: bottom pic (Sugarhouse)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Mud Season and Maple Syrup time:
> 
> 
> Mud Season 6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



All I can picture is you laying down in the mud trying to get this pic ...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> All I can picture is you laying down in the mud trying to get this pic ...



Ha, just squatting down holding the camera just above the muck.

Note: I edited the top post with info about buying photos. I'd be curious to know if there is any interest.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 18, 2015)

waiting for the Northern Lights pics....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 18, 2015)

tumbler said:


> waiting for the Northern Lights pics....



Patience!
Here are some shots from last night....


----------



## tumbler (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2015)

Those are cool. Too much light pollution down here to really see them. Sugarloaf posted some nice pictures on their website too.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 19, 2015)

Back tot he which is better discussion:
#1


Burke Over The Hill 2-1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr

#2


Burke Over The Hill-1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 20, 2015)

#1 the wide angle just seems more open. Love the Sugar shack pic and the NL pics are amazing, great work NEK! Would be interested in the shack print


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2015)

From yesterday afternoon. 








Full Pano:






From the drive home:


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 26, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Mud Season and Maple Syrup time:
> 
> 
> Mud Season 6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr
> ...



Just picked op a copy of the sugar shack, thank you Tim!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 27, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Just picked op a copy of the sugar shack, thank you Tim!!



Thanks for being my first online sale! :-D


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 22, 2015)

Springtime in the NEK:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 22, 2015)

THAT is a kick ass photo!


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 27, 2015)

The sugar shack picture is awesome


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 14, 2015)

Ok...
This one:


Swamp Buttercups on the Farm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr

Or this one:


Spring Farm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## freeski (May 14, 2015)

Second, nice work. I love this time of ear when the new leaves are kind of lime green.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

I agree second one.  However the unfocused background is cool on the first with focus on the flowers.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

I'd combine both images and blur the background slightly.    That's just me. !

Great pics though.  Would make a good poster !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ok...
> This one:
> 
> 
> Swamp Buttercups on the Farm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



This one^


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 18, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> I'd combine both images and blur the background slightly.    That's just me. !



I think I need to get Photoshop to start doing that level of developing with my photos. Currently I only have Lightroom.


Thanks for the opinions guys. I've been leaning toward #2 as well.

As a reward you get this one 



Spring in the Park by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 20, 2015)

And these two



Blossoms In The Park by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Bandstand Park Spring by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2015)

Like the first one this time!


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2015)

First one for me too.  I'm always a fan of a good bokeh shot.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 8, 2015)

Bears!
Quick note that it's mating season...













And, yes, a bear does sit in the woods


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice!  How close did you have to get to take these pics?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 8, 2015)

Roughly 120-5' for the first 2 (add that I was in my second floor bedroom window), 160-70' for the last one (I was outside on the ground for this one).


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 8, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Roughly 120-5' for the first 2 (add that I was in my second floor bedroom window), 160-70' for the last one (I was outside on the ground for this one).



Awesome.  When I lived in suburban NJ, we'd occasionally have a bear wander into town. People would call 9-1-1 and they'd shut the place down until animal control captured and relocated it.


----------



## freeski (Jun 9, 2015)

When Cannon was cutting the Tuckerbrook trails I went up and hiked around to see how they were building the trails. When I was at the top of the trail pod a huge black bear comes out of the woods. He was 50 yards away and never paid any attention to me, but I was scared to death. I had a camera and got a couple of shots of him. When I showed my friends they'd say. Is that a bear? They were blurry and I was far away. You have some really cool pictures there. Amazing you got the expression on the bears face.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok, next round:

A:





or

B:


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2015)

First one!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 11, 2015)

^ A


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Jun 11, 2015)

Great shots NEK.  Now I'll go look at your store!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 13, 2015)

Neither are very interesting. Trouble is if there was something there ie truck or buck or bear it only becomes about that so the road and soothing green trees are lost. Either, however, might make interesting wall paper. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 15, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ok, next round:
> 
> A:
> 
> ...



I like B, more road ribbon for increased drama


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 7, 2015)

A couple from last night's sunset. The fires out west are adding some enhancements to the color.




Airplane at Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Summer Sunset Closeup by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Vermont Summer Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2015)

Like!
And she goes down, down, down, and the flames get higher...


----------



## Rikka (Jul 7, 2015)

Love your pics!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 11, 2015)

Sebago Lake in Maine last week. Pretty good weather most of the time.


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet photos.  Reminds me to post my photos from my work - vacation at Baxter State Park.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 11, 2015)

Billski, take pictures of your Katahdin summit celebration! Just don't spill the champagne. It upsets the children.


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Billski, take pictures of your Katahdin summit celebration! Just don't spill the champagne. It upsets the children.


 LOL!   Hiked Katahdin every day and never summitted!   Wouldn't have mattered we were in the clouds anyways.   

But hey, we didn't have paparazzi or a six figure sponsorship following us either!


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2015)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/g1592-bsp-abol-trail-relocation-2015.html


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 11, 2015)

One more for the evening....



Under A Dock Blue Hour by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2015)

what month was that taken?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 11, 2015)

August 1st (two Saturdays ago).


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 12, 2015)

I like it.  Did you use a filter to achieve the blue effect?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 12, 2015)

So billski, is this the before or after pic?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 12, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I like it.  Did you use a filter to achieve the blue effect?



No filter. When conditions are right, just after the sun goes below the horizon, much of the sky turns a deep blue called the "Blue Hour". 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_hour
The long exposure of the picture picks up the blue light reflecting off of the surfaces in the picture.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2015)

ابوبكر;910842 said:
			
		

> بنفليت



ISIL has found us!!!!!!


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 12, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> No filter. When conditions are right, just after the sun goes below the horizon, much of the sky turns a deep blue called the "Blue Hour".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_hour
> The long exposure of the picture picks up the blue light reflecting off of the surfaces in the picture.



That's pretty cool.  I guess I don't have much of an artist's eye because I've never noticed the effect on my own.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 26, 2015)

Last night a thunderstorm to the west of me took on interesting light from the setting sun. I got some pretty good shots but I'm not sure which ones I like best 



Storm Through the Trees by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Storm at Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Storm and Dead Maple by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Sunset Storm Approaches Willoughby by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Sunset Storm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Storms Coming by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 8, 2015)

From this past Labor Day Weekend:




Owls Head Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr\




Camels Hump at Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Owls Head Sunset Reflection by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Moosilauke Foggy Sunrise by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Fog and Shadows by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (Sep 8, 2015)

Those are some really nice shots!


----------



## billski (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweet work.  No photoshop, right????


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 8, 2015)

Tim killing it with the long lens!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 8, 2015)

billski said:


> Sweet work.  No photoshop, right????



Just some cropping and contrast adjustments which really aren't "Photoshopping" of a picture but just basic editing.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2015)

Spent the weekend on Cape Ann in Massachusetts:




Annisquam Lighthouse Flash by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Twin Lights with Boat by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Thacher Lighthouses by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Twin Lights Dramatic Sky by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Rock Sea Sky by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 1, 2015)

Yesterday evening as the storm began to move out.



Nearing Peak Foliage by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## Tin (Oct 1, 2015)

While watching the eclipse I was thinking of the pics you might have, get any or too cloudy?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 1, 2015)

Perfectly clear!


The lunar eclipse occurred rather high in the sky, so it was difficult to find something interesting to put in the foreground. The tallest things around here are churches so I went to see what I could find.




Blood Moon St Elizabeth Steeple by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




SUPER BLOOD MOON _totallity by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Blood Moon and Baptist Church by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


Not too often that you can get a shot of the Milky Way during a full moon:


Blood Moon and the Milky Way by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 1, 2015)

More foliage from today at lunchtime:




River Road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Yellow River Arch by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Yellow River by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Early Red by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Hillside Farm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Foliage Barn by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 5, 2015)

From Sunday and this morning:
Colors are still not peak yet here in the central NEK. Especially above 1200' in elevation. I think the frosts we have had so far had been confined to the valleys (until this morning's) and the upper elevations still needed the cold kick to get the change going. At any rate here are a few pics from yesterday and this morning.


I had 27 degrees at the house this morning and everything was frosty white.


Saturday Evening golden hour glow: Umpire Mtn (just east of Burke Mtn)- 


Umpire Fall by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Some crazy cloud layers around the Passumpsic River Valley this morning caused by temperature inversions.




Layers by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Misty Mountain Hop by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Good Morning by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Good Morning BW by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sutton Morning by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Morning Glow by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


Looking the other way...


Farm on the Hill by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## freeski (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful, keep them coming.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Niceeeeee


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 8, 2015)

Yesterday morning, really flat light and hazy:




Birches and the Backdrop by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Birches and the Backdrop2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Foliage Road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Flashy Foliage by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Rough Around the Edges by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Yesterday evening:

I went with the "golden" theme.




Golden Tunnel by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Golden Hour by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Golden Hour View by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Golden Hour Road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## skifree (Oct 9, 2015)

a frosty white picture would be nice


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 9, 2015)

Patience...
In the meantime, does it get anymore Vermont than cows and foliage?




Two Cow Autumn Sunset by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




What do you Want by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Panoramic Heifers by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Autumn Stroll2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr






Sutton View by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 20, 2015)

The seasons are having their annual fight and winter seems to be winning the last few days. Let's keep that trend going!




WinterFall in the NEK by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Falling Leaves and Snow




Across the Field-Into the Woods by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




WinterFall on Darling Hill by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Snowliage Scene by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




The View of a Falling Leaf by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


I wonder if the huge Qotel in the top picture will actually be finished and open by December 11th   They are still working on finishing the siding and the weather is only going to get more difficult to work in from here on out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 22, 2016)

Yikes, I haven't updated this since October!



Old Barn in Winter by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Barn and Road in Winter by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



St Johnsbury Winter Day by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Christmas Tree Farming by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



Frosty October Sunrise by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 27, 2016)

What camera are you using for these?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> What camera are you using for these?


Canon Rebel T3i.
I want to upgrade to a 70D at some point and then a full frame (6D) once I get a few more lenses.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yikes, I haven't updated this since October!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic is very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 8, 2016)

This isn't NEK quality but I liked how it came out 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBjDrNYMsg2/


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 8, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBjE4OtMsi_/


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2016)

From the weekend (and this morning):


Barbed Wire2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sap Drip 1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sunrise From the Woodshed by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Good Morning America by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 14, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> From the weekend (and this morning):
> 
> 
> Barbed Wire2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr
> ...



I'm assuming the sunrise pictures were from yesterday? I had to pull over to take a picture on my way up to Cannon


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I'm assuming the sunrise pictures were from yesterday? I had to pull over to take a picture on my way up to Cannon


Great sunset-reflection shot 

The dripping sap spout and "Barbed" wire are from Saturday. The Sunrise shots are from this morning (Monday).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2016)

Sugaring season is moving ahead FULL STEAM. At least until we run out of wood!

I spite of it being a shitty ski season here in Vermont, Sugaring season has been excellent (at least in places cold enough to avoid trees starting to bud early). My neighbor is actually running out of wood to burn in his arch.




Syrup Test Time by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sugarhouse Steam Cloud by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Sugarhouse on a Rainy Night by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2016)

Cool pics! We stopped at our friend's place north of Brattleboro last weekend. They made 2,000 gallons this season. They said it was a good year for them; despite the strange weather.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 7, 2016)

Cover Shot 
http://kingdomguide.northstarmonthly.com/2016-cover-winner-spring-issue


----------



## Abubob (Apr 7, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Cover Shot
> http://kingdomguide.northstarmonthly.com/2016-cover-winner-spring-issue


Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## JaneGibb (Apr 7, 2016)

These are nice pics for sure  I always love scene with snow, so this one is my favorite


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 9, 2016)

Ok, Which one do you like best?


A. 

Willoughbyaurora_Boulder4 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


B. 

Willoughbyaurora_Boulder3 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


C. 

Willoughbyaurora_Boulder2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


D. 

Willoughbyaurora_roots by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


E. 

Lake Willoughby Aurora and Boulder by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


F. 

VermontAurora_road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## prsboogie (May 9, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ok, Which one do you like best?
> 
> 
> A.
> ...


----------



## tumbler (May 9, 2016)

B or C.  The leaves are drawing my eye.  All beautiful pictures though.  What time did you take these?


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 9, 2016)

tumbler said:


> B or C.  The leaves are drawing my eye.  All beautiful pictures though.  What time did you take these?


Between 10:45pm and 12:00am last night.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2016)

All great. I like C the best.  Almost looks like a sunrise. Really cool


----------



## dlague (May 10, 2016)

A is best


----------



## fcksummer (May 13, 2016)

I think C is the best. A was close but the foreground was too prominent...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 2, 2016)

Some Spring shots from around the NEK over the last couple of weeks.




Northern Vermont in Spring by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Dandelion Fields by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Spring on the Farm by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Barnet Center Church and Fence by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Bright Spot by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Country Road by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jun 2, 2016)

Those are all great


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 28, 2016)

The color is a bit late but it is coming...
Yesterday morning:


Fall 2016 2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Fall 2016 3 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


This morning:


Fall Reflection 2016 4 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Fall Reflection 2016 1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 8, 2016)

A couple recent shots:


----------

